# Ophrys regis-ferdinandii



## tnyr5 (Dec 16, 2020)

Well, whaddaya know, it's throwing up a spike.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2020)

Nice, good luck. I may try Ophrys again. What is your media?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 17, 2020)

Unfired clay pot, 60/40 perlite/aquatic plant potting chips, plus a dash of regular garden seedling potting mix. So far the verdict is: Easy as pie, as long as you get a healthy bulb to start and follow the rules.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 18, 2020)

Can you post your rules please?


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 18, 2020)

Warm, essentially bone-dry dormancy in summer, wet winter with days below 60 and nights around 50, low tds water and weak ferts. I like my bedroom ice cold to sleep and my water is 23ppm from the tap, so this is easy for me.


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 18, 2020)

tnyr5 said:


> Unfired clay pot, 60/40 perlite/aquatic plant potting chips, plus a dash of regular garden seedling potting mix. So far the verdict is: Easy as pie, as long as you get a healthy bulb to start and follow the rules.


Unglazed, not unfired, that's what I get for typing while baking.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 21, 2020)

Very cute looking plant!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 21, 2020)

Very exciting. Congrats and good luck on the spike!

Your easy as pie sounds a bit much for me. I appreciate the share all the same!


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 21, 2020)

I mean the albino Cyp acaules in the fridge do far more to my nerves than this little guy lol.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 21, 2020)

Baking!?  Thanks. Never heard of the aquatic plant media. Source?


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 22, 2020)

whats cooking??


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sooo many cookies...


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2021)

I quiver with anticipation


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jan 23, 2021)

I see a bud!!


----------



## Guldal (Jan 24, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> I quiver with anticipation



So do we!


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 25, 2021)

Well poop. It bloomed mislabeled. Check the new thread for pics.


----------

